# 

## tomasziolkowski

Wybaczcie jeśli powielam istniejące byty ale się nie doszukałem. Wkrótce ocieplam , budynek parterowy, ściana 2W,porotherm + 12 cm styro i znajomy strasznie namawia mnie na klejenia na pianę. Podobno cenowo niewielka różnica między zwykłym klejeniem a trzyma bardzo mocno. Co sądzicie o klejeniu styro na piankę?
No i temat wałkowany już 1000 razy KOŁKOWAĆ – NIE KOŁKOWAĆ?
Aż wstyd pytać. Oczywiście chcą kołkować, a na moje pytanie dlaczego skoro nie potrzeba przy takiej wysokości mówią „ Na wszelki wypadek”. Tyle, że mnie ten wszelki wypadek będzie kosztował pewnie z 800zł.

----------


## slawek9000

po pierwsze, czemu tak mało styropianu- 12cm to może być dla garażu dobre, dla domu imho minimum minimorum to 15-18 a tak sensownie to 20-25.

Piana może być, tylko ma ona swoje plusy i minusy. Faktycznie trzyma mocniej, ale do nowego styropianu i np. pustaka, zaś styropian do styropianu - zwłaszcza do takiego zleżałego co był kilka tygodni na słońcu i był tarkowany- to trochę gorzej. Pianą sie pracuje szybciej, ale chyba dokładniej jednak zwykłym klejem, do tego piany bardzo dużo wychodzi w wyższych temperaturach.

co do drugiego - ja bym nie kołkował, większość systemów nie przewiduje kołków poniżej pewnej wysokości.

----------


## bladyy78

Tylko i wyłącznie klej ja robiłem pianą byłem nawet nia zachwycony ale jak przeliczyłem ile to mnie kosztuje to podziękowałem i wróciłem do kleju. Raz dociśniętej płyty na piance do ściany nie wolno przesuwać ani rosząc bo będzie gorzej trzymała.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> po pierwsze, czemu tak mało styropianu- 12cm to może być dla garażu dobre, dla domu imho minimum minimorum to 15-18 a tak sensownie to 20-25.


Długo by tłumaczyć a nie o tym przecież ten wątek. Projekt z 2009r. – 12 styro spełniało wówczas normy przenikania ciepła. Dzisiaj jest już podobno 15cm i szczerze mówiąc myślałem nawet przez chwilę o tych 15cm – jednak rynny mam już zamocowane na 12cm i 4m do granicy działki też liczone od tych 12. A poza tym-  bez przesadyzmu, jeszcze parę lat temu mówiło się że 10cm to bardzo dużo, a jakoś klimat nam się gwałtownie nie oziębił. Nie widzę (ekonomicznego) sensu robienia z domu bunkra i czerpania później satysfakcji z tego że spaliłem w sezonie grzewczym pół tony węgla mniej. 



> Piana może być, tylko ma ona swoje plusy i minusy


Ale zostawmy już te centymetry. Znalazłem wątek o pianie do styropianu i mimu wielu zalet montażyści sugerują jedną wadę (pomijając kwestie cenowe) a mianowicie pęcznienie piany i „odpychanie” już przyklejonych płyt, a w związku z tym konieczność stałej kontroli i dopychanie po pewnym (kilkuminutowym) czasie już przyklejonych płyt. Rozmawiałem jeszcze raz z „chłopakami” i robią tak – nakładają pianę na płytę, czekają ok.2min i dopiero jak częściowo spęcznieje doklejają ją i delikatnie dociskają do ściany. 

Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia sposobu nakładania piany i tych wszystkich historii z oddychaniem ścian i paro przepuszczalnością. Wszyscy producenci sugerują obwodowe nakładanie piany, natomiast moja ekipa jest odmiennego zdania. Uważają (mój kierbud również to potwierdza) że dobrze zostawić pomiędzy murem a styropianem szczelinę umożliwiającą ucieczkę przechodzącej przez ściany pary wodnej i dlatego nakładają „placki” a nie obwódkę.



> co do drugiego - ja bym nie kołkował, większość systemów nie przewiduje kołków poniżej pewnej wysokości


Kołkowanie – niepotrzebne ale i tak chcą kołkować  :smile: . 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawek9000

w każdej aprobacie i instrukcji montażu BSO jest napisane, żeby klej nakładać obwodowo. Ktoś nad tym myślał, wynika to z wielu lat doświadczeń producentów i ośrodków badawczych. Zresztą każdy system BSO ma jakąś instrukcję i wystarczy ją przeczytać. Zostawienie warkoczy kleju na 2 minut to może być średni pomysł, bo np. tytan w tym czasie pokryje się już naskórkiem i jego adhezja nie będzie 300 kPa ale może być 80, a to już jest poniżej wymagań. 
Co do paroprzepuszczalności BSO, to najlepiej jakby jej w ogóle nie było, no ale widzę że słuchasz się kierbuda wespół z montażystami, którzy wiedzą lepiej. Zdajesz sobie sprawę że para wodna jest obojętnym gazem, a np. CO2 jest w wyższym stężeniu toksyczny, a jakoś nie słyszałem żeby ktoś podawał przenikalność CO2 przez przegrody. 
 Co do grubości ocieplenia, to jak wiadomo współczynnik przenikania ciepła ma dążyć do wartości 0 (ZERO), a 12cm na zwykłym pustaku to nie spełni nawet obecnie obowiązujacych warunków , nawiasem mówiąc mało restrykcyjnych. 12 lat temu za średnią pensję można było kupić pewnie ze 20 ton węgla, a dzisiaj koło 5. Może to jest jakiś powód dla zwiększania grubości izolacji. No i nikt zdrowy nie wytycza budynku 4,00000 m od granicy działki, zawsze zostawia się choćby 10 centów na jakąś omyłkę.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Co do paroprzepuszczalności BSO, to najlepiej jakby jej w ogóle nie było, no ale widzę że słuchasz się kierbuda wespół z montażystami, którzy wiedzą lepiej.


No chyba wiedzą, biorą za to pieniądze. Również tej teorii z mikrowentylacją broni architekt który zaprojektował budynek, jak i ekipa murarska która go murowała, wszyscy zalecają pozostawienie centymetrowej szczeliny między styropianem a murem. Powiem więcej - wiele osób wstawia jeszcze przy listwie startowej kratki wentylacyjne ułatwiające cyrkulację powietrza.
Zgoda - przez ściany przedostaje się podobno 2% pary wodnej wytworzonej we wnętrzu budynku, z pewnością jest to niewiele, tyle że na powierzchni styropianu powstanie punkt rosy i para wodna (gaz) się skropli i pytanie co dalej (chodzi mi o ewentualne zagrzybienie)




> Co do grubości ocieplenia, to jak wiadomo współczynnik przenikania ciepła ma dążyć do wartości 0 (ZERO), a 12cm na zwykłym pustaku to nie spełni nawet obecnie. .


Obecnie nie ale jak już napisałem w 2009r spełniało. Dziękuję Ci Sławku za takie zainteresowanie i zaangażowanie w przyszłość moich finansów. Powiem Ci tak – jak ktoś wydaje ponad 300 tys. PLN na dom to musi go być stać na te 3-4 tony węgla. Rekuperator, pompa ciepła, solary to dodatkowe 100-120 tysięcy. Oszczędności wynikające z ich zastosowania (tona węgla + trochę prądu) to powiedzmy 1000zł rocznie. Czas zwrotu – 100-120 lat (zakładając oczywiście ich bezawaryjną i pracę). Bez komentarza, nie stać mnie na taką ekologię.



> No i nikt zdrowy nie wytycza budynku 4,00000 m od granicy działki, zawsze zostawia się choćby 10 centów na jakąś omyłkę.


Budynek wytyczył mi geodeta na podstawie projektu architekta. Sugerujesz ich chorobę, a może to spisek? Mam bardzo wąską działkę i zależało mi na każdym centymetrze.

----------


## Trociu

> No i nikt zdrowy nie wytycza budynku 4,00000 m od granicy działki, zawsze zostawia się choćby 10 centów na jakąś omyłkę.


 Dodatkowo kto doliczy się tych 10cm na tej małej mapce powykonawczej....

----------


## zebrix

Tak na marginesie - czy te 4m nie są czasem liczone nie od płaszczyzny ściany, tylko od płaszczyzny okna?

----------


## fighter1983

to ze ktos bierze za cos pieniadze wcale nie oznacza ze musi sie na tym znac  :smile:  jak zaczne projektowac teleskopy i wyceniac je po 200tys za sztuke to znaczy ze sie na tym znam?
zadnych szczelin, klejenie obwodowo, min in. po to aby zminimalizowac dzialanie sily ssacej wiatru. 
klejenie na placki plus brak kolkowania bo takie masz zamiary - to proszenie sie o klopoty, oby nikomu nic sie nie stalo jak to pieprznie na ziemie.

----------


## slawek9000

no jak dla mnie możesz i 5 centów styro założyć. Izolacja nie tylko izoluje w sensie ucieczki ciepła, to także wyższa temp. powierzchni przegród zewn. od środka domu, zatem wyższe poczucie komfortu cieplnego. 
 Zakup kilka puszek różnych pianek i zobacz którym sie najwygodniej pracuje, mnie np nie przypadł do gustu ceresit a na forum go chwalili, za to całkiem niezle mi się robiło tytanem. Den Braven tez był niezły, ale dłużej wiąże od poprzednich, za to jego chyba najmniej wychodziło. Pianka ma tez tę cechę, że można dokleić styro do pustaka prawie na zero, a klej tradycyjny to zawsze jakiś centymetr- pamiętaj o tym w kontekście tej granicy. 
Pistoletu do pianki najlepiej wcale nie czyścić, ale zostawić większego strupa na końcu i potem jak go zdrapiesz masz pistoet gotowy do pracy, a po czyszczeniu rozpuszczalnikiem pierwszych kilka strzałów idzie w kosz (bo inaczej wyżrą styropian resztki rozpuszczalnika). Pianką się bardzo wygodnie robi w 1 osobę, bo nie trzeba kleju urabiać i dźwigać, ale jak jest pomocnik to chyba nie jest juz aż tak istotne.

----------


## suniok

u mnie piana tytana odpychała płyty - ogólnie lipa, lepiej mi sie kleiło na zwykły klej.
Jak zapomniałem przypilnować płyty to po 10 min tylko tarka...

----------


## CityMatic

> Co sądzicie o klejeniu styro na piankę?


W odpowiedzi zacytuję z innego forum:


> Skończona ściana niecałe ok. 15m2.
> 
> Pierwsza tuba zgodnie z instrukcją - "warkocz" kleju ok. 3cm, zużycie
> 1szt=4,5m2, kłopoty z układaniem płyt - przy takiej ilości klej zachowywał
> się jak pianka, przez kilka minut zwiększał objętość. Pierwszy komentarz -
> pomyłka.
> 
> Druga tuba - "warkocz" ok 1-1,5cm i znaczna poprawa. Klej nie puchnie po
> ułożeniu płyty, trzyma do ściany bardzo dobrze. Zużycie - tuba wystarczyła
> ...


Na tej i innych opiniach u mnie tradycyjnie.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

No właśnie i takie mieszane uczucia przewijają się we wszystkich wątkach o klejeniu styropianu na piankę.  System ma te swoje wady i zalety. Może i faktycznie pianka wychodzi trochę drożej jednak będę ją miał bezpośrednio od producenta (Den Braven), po kosztach, no i chłopaki też tam którąś złotówkę opuszczą za układanie (odchodzi im praca z mieszaniem, dźwiganiem i nakładaniem tradycyjnej zaprawy klejowej). Do tego szybciej, łatwiej, czyściej, no i trzyma bardzo mocno. Tyle o zaletach, co do wad – te wszystkie historie z pęcznieniem i odpychaniem płyt.  Ja się chyba jednak skuszę. Poczekam jednak do września z elewacją, na razie za gorąco. 
A potem podbitka, ale to już planuję wykonać samemu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## antech

Puchnięcie pianki...błąd przy montażu, wykonawcy nie doczytali jak sie to robi...trzeba poczekać trochę (w instrukcji jest, ale trzeba sprawdzić doswiadczalnie w panujących warunkach). Fakt że troche odpycha, ale sumarycznie to nie ma znaczenia. 
Używałem mało pianek dwa rodzaje Tytan i Ceresit..Ceresit bije Tytan na głowę.

----------


## CityMatic

> Puchnięcie pianki...błąd przy montażu, wykonawcy nie doczytali jak sie to robi...trzeba poczekać trochę


Nawet nie trochę - 5 minut po nałożeniu w temp 20*C

----------


## michal_mlody

Z własnego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że piana jednak delikatnie puchnie po ustawieniu płyt w odpowiednim czasie. Nie następuje to od razu ale po kilkunastu minutach. Są to wielkości rzędu 1-3mm zależy ile piany nałożone(jaka krzywa ściana) Niby mało, ale........
Zadowalające efekty daje zastosowanie piany dookoła płyty a w środek kilka placków kleju cementowego. 
Podwójna robota ale ma swoje zalety

----------


## slawek9000

> Z własnego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że piana jednak delikatnie puchnie po ustawieniu płyt w odpowiednim czasie. Nie następuje to od razu ale po kilkunastu minutach. Są to wielkości rzędu 1-3mm zależy ile piany nałożone(jaka krzywa ściana) Niby mało, ale........
> Zadowalające efekty daje zastosowanie piany dookoła płyty a w środek kilka placków kleju cementowego. 
> Podwójna robota ale ma swoje zalety


właśnie dumam jaka może być zaleta takiego montażu, poza utratą jakiejkolwiek gwarancji od jednego i drugiego dostawcy systemu

----------


## antech

Piana odpycha , klej ściąga. Ale to bez celowe
Zaletą piany jest to że ma b.dużą przyczepność. Kołki do styropianu niepowinno sie stosować do domów jednorodzinnych (mała wysokośc), dlaczego wszyscy stosuja? Bo nikt nie czysci elewacji przed klejeniem efekt jest taki że elewacja trzyma sie na kołkach nie kleju,  "Odepchnięcie" płyty o ten milimetr czy trzy nie jest problemem bo wszystkie płyty są odepchniete podobnie. Tak jak glazurnik wie że nastepnego dnia nalezy układac płytki lekko zawyżone o ten milimetr od warstw poprzednich , tak i ociepleniowiec też o tym wie, a zresztą trzeba przed klejem wyrównać styropian .

----------


## michal_mlody

Powiem, że jakoś w te gwarancje nie wierzę  :smile: 
Reklamowałem właśnie pienę do styropianu, że po jakimś czasie po ustawieniu płyty puchnie. Przez telefon chłopaki nie uwierzyli. Przyjechali na plac budowy, kazałem im przykleić, ustawić i odczekać te kilkanaście minut. Święcie byli przekonani że nic nie spuchnie. Niestety byli w błędzie. Te parę mm nie ma znaczenia. Tarka do styropianu i będzie super. Ich słowa :smile: 

Zalety:
- piana super trzyma
- kilka placków cementówki spowoduje to że nie wypcha płyty
- robienie warkocza po obwodzie płyty pianą dużo prostsze i szybsze

Wady:
- kilka zł więcej na m2
- gwarancja??? hmm
- drobna komplikacja.

Na pianie na pewno bym nie kołkował, ale aprobaty techniczne mówią co innego, i też gwarancji nie ma jak nie zakołkujesz. No chyba, że coś się zmieniło. Miesiąc temu Ceresit nie miał aprobaty do niekołkowania.

----------


## michal_mlody

Wszystko jest OK, jak budynek ma prostą bryłę i murarz który go murował używał poziomicy i sznurka.

----------


## pawelzajac

JA tam osobiście polecam dobry klej, z pianką jakoś nie wychodziło. Może trzeba się przyzwyczaić ale to chyba nie jest wynalazek tego stulecia.

pozdrawiam

Paweł 

http://www.ocieplenie-szczecin.prv.pl

----------


## compi

Sprawdzałem Tytana, Soudala i najlepeij wyszedł w testach Bosman. Po nawet kilkunastu minutach od przykelejenia długą łatą można pięknie kilka poprzednich płyt ustawić w  płaszczyźnie. Soudal kosztował w ub roku 30zł tytan 29 a dzisiaj mam bosmana  w cenie 18zł. I odnoszę wrażenie, ża na pianie zimowej za 13 zł również udałoby się ładnie przykleić całą ścianę. Trzyma tak samo tylko czas operacyjny jest krótszy.

----------


## orko

Ja kleiłem pianką Den Bravena styro w dwóch warstawch. Na początku próbowałem dokładać placki zwykłego kleju - do bani i tyle- wystarczy sama piana.  Nie ma sensu przyciskać do zera płyty bo jak troszkę odepchnie to nie będzie trzymało wcale! Pianką oczywiście po obwodzie i na krzyż przez środek.  Ścianę trzeba koniecznie przetrzeć mokrym pędzlem - możecie się zdziwić ile tam jest kurzu i nie zaszkodzi przetrzeć płyty tarką przed klejeniem aby nie były gładkie! (Jeśli przecieramy płyty tarką to kurz styropianowy też warto usunąć jakimś pędzlem. Zero kołków bo i po co - piana mocno trzyma a będzie jeszcze siatka na zewnątrz zatopiona w  kleju!

----------


## gregsa

> Sprawdzałem Tytana, Soudala i najlepeij wyszedł w testach Bosman. Po nawet kilkunastu minutach od przykelejenia długą łatą można pięknie kilka poprzednich płyt ustawić w  płaszczyźnie. Soudal kosztował w ub roku 30zł tytan 29 a dzisiaj mam bosmana  w cenie 18zł. I odnoszę wrażenie, ża na pianie zimowej za 13 zł również udałoby się ładnie przykleić całą ścianę. Trzyma tak samo tylko czas operacyjny jest krótszy.


Tylko te pianki są specjalnie przygotowane do klejenia styropianu czyli niskoprężne, na zwykłej piance nie udało by Ci sie tego dobrze zrobić.
Ja kleiłem na czeską pianke Insta Stick jedna starczyłe na ok15 m i jej zaletą był czas wiązania bardzo krótki ok 3-5 min, Rzeczywiscie nawet takie niskoprezne pianki potrafia wypyxhać na 2 ,3 mm, ja po przyklejeniu wyrównywałem i dociskałem długą deską lub poziomicą opartą o podłoże i zostawiałem na pare minut i efektu odpychania nie było

----------


## compi

Zimowa jest równiez niskorozprężna. Po prostu należałoby całość kleić jednym rodzajem piany. Ale to moja teoria.

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

Jeśli chodzi o wybór pomiędzy klejem w piance, a standardową zaprawą to jeżeli istotna jest dla Ciebie szybkość i wygoda pracy, na tym polu bezapelacyjnie wygrywa klej w piance, zarówno jeśli chodzi o transport, rozładunek, przygotowanie produktu do użycia, w wreszcie samo przyklejanie płyt styropianowych.
Przy wyborze kleju w piance na pewno warto wybrać taki, który będzie posiadał wszelkie wymagane dokumenty jak np. Tytan EOS, który posiada aprobatę systemową AT-15-7286/2011, gdzie przebadana jest cała przegroda wraz ze wszystkimi elementami systemu ociepleniowego, tj. mur, klej, styropian, warstwa zbrojona z zaprawy klejowo-szpachlowej z zatopioną siatką z włókna szklanego, gruntem do systemów, tynkiem. Klej Tytan EOS  ma zdecydowanie więcej zalet niż kleje standardowe, niższe będą koszty związane z transportem, dużo krótszy jest czas pracy i większa wygoda. Klej posiada duży zakres temperatur (od 0°C do +30°C ), a współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła jest na poziomie 0,036 W/mK. Tytan EOS będzie miał bardzo dobrą przyczepność  niemalże do wszystkich materiałów -  od pustaka, cegły, drewna, pvc, blachy, itd. Oprócz samego klejenia styropianu można też na bieżąco wypełniać szczeliny w murze, czy w styropianie. Warto również pamiętać, że w przypadku kleju Tytan EOS to kołkowanie możemy rozpocząć już po 2 godzinach. W przypadku kleju cementowego kołkowanie możemy rozpocząć dopiero po 24 lub nawet 48 godzinach.

----------


## compi

Porównywałeś Tytana z wyrobami innych producentów? Ale nie na papierze, a na budowie.

----------


## pablomoc

pianka cieplejsza i wygodniejsza więc wszystko przemawia za pianką

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Ocieplałem kiedyś ścianę mieszkania na klej teraz dom na piankę illbruck. Wrażenia szybciej i łatwiej na piance. Gdy nałożysz za dużo kleju ciężko docisnąć styropian do ściany by zachować poziomy. Przy piance nie ma problemu z dociskaniem. Albo daję kawałek cegły/młotka na górę by wyrównać wypychanie, albo dociskam deską.
Jedyny mankament to brak możliwości większego niż kilka mm przesunięcia styropianu na piance bo zetknięciu ze ścianą. Pozostaje oderwanie i ponowne naniesienie pianki lub dostrzelenie nowej po obwodzie styro.
Wada pianki przy silnym wietrze zdmuchuje piankę i odrywa styro ze ściany.
Bardziej niż odpychanie pianki szkodliwe dla efektu końcowego są krzywe płaty styro! Po połowie ściany każdy płat sprawdzam poziomicą i felerne sztuki odkładam na docinki lub górną cześć elewacji.

----------


## EWBUD

Już gdzieś to tutaj pisałem:
piana - jeśli na ścianach jest do +- 1 cm
większe nierówności - klej z worka.
Robiliśmy też  u jednego z forumowiczów: placki z kleju z worka + obwód płyty z CT84 - stryro był gr. 25 cm, można było po nim spokojnie się wspinać  :smile:

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

> Porównywałeś Tytana z wyrobami innych producentów? Ale nie na papierze, a na budowie.


Jeżeli pytasz, czy porównywaliśmy zaprawę klejową do kleju w piance to do takiego testu przymierzamy się w przyszłym tygodniu. Myślę, że będziemy mogli wtedy odnieść się do wielu publikacji w których prezentowana jest wyższość tego drugiego rozwiązania. Natomiast nie podejmowaliśmy się porównania pianek różnych producentów. Bazujemy na piance tytana i tutaj możemy jedynie zweryfikować cechy tego rozwiązania jak również jego wydajność. Zwłaszcza w ujęciu nowego pistoletu tytan standard max o którym wspominałem w innym wątku, a który zwiększa wydajność pian tytan do 30%.

----------

